# FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober



## Fischmäulchen (29. August 2008)

Hallo,

der Countdown läuft .....:q :q :q     

Am Freitag den 12. September fliegen wir von München direkt nach Ft. Myers.

Wir werden unsere erste Woche in FL Fort Myers Beach im Dolphin Inn Resort verbringen.  Dolphin Inn. Anschließend geht es auf die Florida Keys nach Marathon zu unserer Unterkunft Kingsail Resort von unseren letzten USA Aufenthalten!!! 

Wie in diesem und auch den letzten Jahren werden wir Euch, die *24 Tage *die wir in Florida verbringen mit Bildern, Informationen und Fangberichten online (beinahe täglicher Livebericht) unterrichten. Hoffentlich beissen diesesmal mehr Fischlis als im März/April!!!

Bis denne!!!! #h


----------



## norge_klaus (29. August 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

Tight lines !

Hoffe, im Frühjahr 2009 auch mal wieder die Fische rund um die Keys ärgern zu können (..wären dann schon 2 Jahre ohne Florida:g).

Der Herbst ist ja leider auch anfällig für schlimmes Wetter. Mögen euch die Hurrikans verschonen.

Gruß

norge_klaus


----------



## Fischmäulchen (29. August 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

Hallo Norge_Klaus,

da hast du wahrlich recht - nach Fay folgt nun Gustav, der eventuell an den Keys nur vorbeihuscht. Bei Fay wurden alle darum gebeten, die Keys zu verlassen - habe im Fernsehen dann mitverfolgt, wie die Leute aus Key West mit Hurricans bzw. den Warnungen umgehen - die veranstalten Hurrican-Sauf-Parties! 

Think positiv - ist meine Devise!


----------



## leopard_afrika (29. August 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

Na Petra, da freue ich mich ja schon drauf, wenn ich von Norwegen zurückkomme, schnell meinen Bericht reinstellen und mich dann selbst an euren Meldungen ergötzen. Wünsche euch ne schöne Reise und vor allem gutes Wetter.
CU
Dirk


----------



## Fischmäulchen (29. August 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

Vielen Dank Dirk!!!

Dir wünschen wir natürlich auch schöne und erfolgreiche Tage in Norwegen!


----------



## Nick_A (29. August 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

Jetzt hast Du schon wieder den USA-Thread eröffnet....das wollte doch ich diesmal  machen. 

Ich glaub, ich mach jetzt ´nen Konkurrenz-Thread auf !!!      :q


----------



## Fischmäulchen (29. August 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

Hallo mein Bär ...... jetzt habe ich extra soooolange gewartete, aber es kam ja nix von Dir! |supergri


----------



## Fischmäulchen (29. August 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Ich glaub, ich mach jetzt ´nen Konkurrenz-Thread auf !!!      :q



... die armen Boardies, da können sie lange warten, bis du etwas postest. :m


----------



## guifri (29. August 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...ich schreib nix...ich fange sonst an zu weinen:c:c:c:c


----------



## Nick_A (29. August 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

Hi Guido,

wer war denn dieses Jahr schon 2x in Florida? 

Aber sei nicht traurig...wir fangen ein paar schoene Fische fuer Dich mit :q :q

Wann klappt's denn in 2009 ? Wir wollen naechstes Jahr im Mai rueber !

Gruesse #h
Petra und Robert


----------



## Fischmäulchen (30. August 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

...echt Guido! |kopfkrat|uhoh:


----------



## Dart (30. August 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

.....


----------



## Fischmäulchen (30. August 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

Hallo Rainer,

da haste schon recht - nur wenn die Fische nicht wollen, kann man nix machen AUSSER WARTEN! Uns wäre es auch lieber wir könnten über geile Drills und Fänge schreiben.

Diesesmal haben wir vor mit Guides rauszufahren, mit grossem Boot weiter als 20-30 miles, wobei es auch dort keine Fanggarantie gibt!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (30. August 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*



Dart schrieb:


> Niemand kann Fangerfolge vorhersagen oder garantieren, aber so eine künstlich aufgebaute Spannung....???



Jeder der uns genauer kennt, würde niemals von einer "künstlich aufgebauten Spannung" sprechen. *LACH* :q


----------



## Dart (30. August 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

.....


----------



## Nick_A (30. August 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*



Dart schrieb:


> Drück euch die Daumen und freue mich auf den Abschlussbericht.:k



Hallo Dart,

heißt das jetzt, "ab sofort möchte ich von Euch keine Postings hier mehr sehen sondern erst nach Ende der Reise einen Abschlussbericht lesen " ?!?    |rolleyes|kopfkrat

Ähhemmm....Trappatoni sagte mal so schön:

"Was erlauben Strunz !!!"   ***FETTLACH***

Ich denke nicht, daß Du hier irgendwie gezwungen wirst, den Bericht zu lesen...also mach doch uns allen (und dazu gehören definitiv auch die anderen Poster oben) einen Gefallen und les den Bericht dann erst am Schluss  ... oder wahlweise auch gar nicht.

Ich hab übrigens mal nachgesehen, welche Reiseberichte Du bisher in den über drei Jahren Mitgliedschaft hier eröffnet hast....tut mir ebenfalls sehr leid, aber ich hab nur einen gefunden und der handelt auch noch von einem Tag an einem thailändischen Angelpuff.#t Erinnerst Du Dich noch an den Bericht ??? Damals hat doch glatt ein (!!!) ABler geantwortet. :q

Da wir doch aber lieber friedlich miteinander umgehen wollen würde es mich freuen, wenn wir hier nicht mehr Kindergarten spielen. |supergri

In diesen Florida-Berichten hier aus den Vorjahren kannst Du allerdings einige (erfolgreichere) Angelberichte lesen. Ausserdem sind dies alles "Live-Berichte aus FL" ... und damit schreibt man halt täglich was rein. Ohne Frage trifft das aber nicht jedermanns Geschmack. ...soll es aber auch nicht.

Bericht 2007
Bericht 2006
Bericht 2005
Bericht 2004

Also ebenfalls nix für Ungut ... und lass uns doch einfach die Freude #h
Robert


Nochmals eine Bitte....das soll hier jetzt nicht in ´ner Fede ausarten....ich (bzw. wir) werde(n) ab sofort auf keine Provokationen mehr reagieren.


----------



## Dart (31. August 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

.......


----------



## Fischmäulchen (1. September 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

... bitte hör doch endlich mit den Unwahrheiten auf! Robert könnte, wenn du unbedingt darauf bestehst einen Screenshot reinstellen, dass die Nachricht noch nicht gelesen wurden (sorry haben am Sonntag bei tollem Wetter besseres zu tun, als vor dem Compi zusitzen!).

Ausserdem ist für jeden ersichtlich, dass der Beitrag nicht von "1 auf !!!" abgeändert wurde, denn es steht noch immer "ein !!!" dort. Wer lesen kann ist schwer im Vorteil!

So, nun werde ich den Thread schließen lassen und einen neuen eröffnen und hoffe innständig, dass du bitte fernbleibst! Auch trotz deiner Mißmacherei werden wir an unserem Angelurlaub Spass haben und unsere Boardfreunde auch.

Schönes Leben!
Petra


----------



## Fischmäulchen (1. September 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*



Dart schrieb:


> Es sollte also niemanden wundern, das ich solch überhebliche Arroganz, mir dem Versuch mich zu diskreditieren nicht unbeantwortet lasse.



.... langsam hab ich Mitleid mit Dir und ich gestehe, mit diesem Satz bin ich jetzt mal wirklich arrogant, aber da biste leider selber schuld!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (1. September 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

***** thread closed *****


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. September 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*



Dart schrieb:


> Jetzt wird es dann doch langsam peinlich, lächerlich und nieveaulos:g


 
..nicht schlecht kaputtgespamt #6 :v sry ist nur meine Meinung, wat wunderst Du dich den über eine Reaktion auf das, was Du da von Dir gibst 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Chris

@Petra&Robert
always tight lines  bitte weiterberichten, wenn nicht anders möglich auch ohne Drills :m


----------



## Dart (1. September 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

Hallo Petra+Robert
Ich möchte mich für meine kritischen Anmerkungen bei euch entschuldigen, meine Beiträge habe ich editiert bzw. gelöscht. Hoffe die Entschuldigung wird so akzeptiert und angenommen.
Weiterhin wünsche ich euch, nach wie vor, einen Super-Urlaub mit schönen Fängen.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## guifri (1. September 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

wAS WAR DENN HIER LOS???

"Hi Guido,

wer war denn dieses Jahr schon 2x in Florida?"

Der Vergleich hinkt ja wohl dermaßen...Ich war einmal 14 und 7 Tage...


----------



## Fischmäulchen (1. September 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

Hallo Dart,

die *ENTSCHULDIGUNG IST ANGENOMMEN!!!*.
Waren wohl nicht unsere Tage und somit vergessen wir das schnell!

Lieben Gruss
Petra


----------



## Nick_A (1. September 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> @Petra&Robert
> always tight lines  bitte weiterberichten, wenn nicht anders möglich auch ohne Drills :m



Hi Chris, #h

werden wir ! :m

Ausserdem kommt diesmal das "schwere Gerät" mit, u.a. Avet Hoo-X (Hx/2) mit 65lbs geflochtener Hauptschnur und 150lbs Mono-Topshot auf 50lbs-Standup-Rute (so schwer hab ich bisher dort noch nie gefischt) ! 

So wie im März/April diesen Jahres lass ich mich von den Dicken nicht mehr ärgern...hatte schließlich 5 fette Runs die ich nicht stoppen konnte und bei der mir -durch verschiedene Umstände" dann die 30lbs-Schnur durchgeknallt ist  :q

Solange wir nur mit dem Boot rausfahren können und nicht "Vom Winde verweht" werden ... hoffe, daß die restliche Hurricane-Season Florida etwas verschont. |uhoh:


@ Guido #h

naja...zweimal USA ist nun zweimal USA...wenn natürlich auch etwas kürzer 


@ Dart #h

eine andere Meinung zu haben ist doch absolut ok ! Allerdings haben wir uns gestern schon seeeehr angepi..t gefühlt (und wir verstehen gar nicht warum´wir überhaupt angepi..t wurden |kopfkrat).

Habe Deine PN übrigens immer noch nicht geöffnet...wenn Du möchtest, kann ich hiervon gerne noch Screenshots reinstellen 

Wie auch immer...ich würde sagen wir vergessen das Ganze ! Entschuldigung wird darum (auch im Namen von Petra) angenommen ! Schwamm drüber !:m

Grüße an alle #h
Robert


----------



## Fischmäulchen (1. September 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

Chris;@Petra&Robert
always tight lines  bitte weiterberichten, wenn nicht anders möglich auch ohne Drills

Hallo Chris,

vielen Dank! Wir werden unser Bestes geben und wir hoffen jedesmal das gute Fänge uns ereilen. Leider ist das Angeln kein Wunschkonzert, sonst könnten wir hier Berichte abliefern wo´s nur Gänsehaut gäbe.
Leider ist derzeit Hurrican time und da haben wir ja noch gar keine Erfahrung, wie es laufen wird. Vielleicht hat ja da mal Einer eine Information für uns, wäre super! #6


----------



## Gunnar (1. September 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

Hallo Petra und Robert,

ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß und dicke Fische in Florida.
Ich hatte 1987 im Oktober das Vergnügen Hurrikan Floyd(Kat 1) zu treffen. Durch dauernde Berichte im Radio und natürlich
Fernsehen ist ,man eigentlich gut informiert und hat eigentlich Zeit genug sich in Sicherheit zu bringen. Für mich war das schlimmste damals nicht mal der Wind( da kommen manche Winterorkane locker mit) sondern der Regen. Man hat das geschüttet. Von Gustav ist Florida ja verschont geblieben, nun droht allerdings von der anderen Seite der noch TS Hanna und Höhe Kap Verden braut sich das nächste System zusammen. Wünsch Euch Toi Toi Toi, das ihr davon verschont werdet. Ich geh auf Nummer sicher und fahre am 09 Sept. für 10 Tage nach Norwegen.

Gruß
Gunnar


----------



## Fischmäulchen (2. September 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

Hallo Gunnar,

vielen Dank für deine Wünsche. Wir lassen uns nun mal überraschen, denn Hurricans müssen wir miteinplanen. Zu Robert hab ich schon gesagt "no risk" (.... without the words "no fun"). Ich freue mich auf jeden Tag, der super ist und an dem wir angeln können. 
Dir wünschen wir tolle Fänge in Norwegen (wo geht´s denn hin?).


----------



## Gunnar (3. September 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

Hallo Petra,

ich fahre mit Frau und Schwiegereltern an den Romsdalfjord.
Ist ein Geburtstagsgeschenk für meinen Schwiegervater zum 70zigsten Geburtstag. Er war als begeisteter Angler noch nie in Norwegen.
Wegen der Hurrikans könnt ihr täglich unter www.naturgewalten.de dann link hurrikans verwenden alle 
tagesaktuellen Hinweise und Sat-Bilder, Warnungen des NHC usw finden.

Gruß

Gunnar


----------



## Fischmäulchen (4. September 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

Gunnar, vielen Dank für den Tip! Ich wünsche wirklich tolle Tage in Norwegen.


----------



## guifri (9. September 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

Gute Reise. Lasst Euch von den hiesigen Bildern zu den Hurricanes nicht verrückt machen. Ike zieht an Euch vorbei


----------



## Nick_A (9. September 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

Danke schön, Guido ! :m

Ende letzte Wocher sah der "prognostizierte Weg" von Ike noch üüüüübel aus...ging direkt über die Keys die ganze Westküste hoch und wäre am Do./Freitag etwa über Ft. Myers gewesen. Dementsprechend hatten wir die Befürchtung, daß unser Flug ggf. umgeleitet wird. Aber dank dem "Schwenk" von Ike Richtung Texas macht er uns nicht wirklich viel Ärger ! :q

Der nächste Sturm "Johanna" ist derzeit wohl mehr ´nen halblaues Lüftchen (bleibt hoffentlich so)....so sind wir also halbwegs guter Stimmung 

*@ Volker
Ihr fliegt doch auch am 12./13. los...wie sieht´s aus...sollen wir ´nen gemeinsamen Trip planen ?*

Grüße #h
Robert


----------



## guifri (9. September 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

apropos...hier sind super verständlcihe infos zu den jeweiligen aktivitäten

http://www.florida-interaktiv.de/viewtopic.php?t=14071

z.B. wäre mir daran gelegen, dass ihr diese warnung nicht missachtet beim angeln:

"Dazu wiederhole ich nochmals einen Hinweis aus einem vorhergehenden Update: Worauf man sich am kompletten Küstenbereich von Florida einstellen kann, ist ein verstärkter Wellengang durch den starken Sturm und zudem gefährliche Strömungen auch und gerade im Ufer- und Küstenbereich. Hier sollten die jeweiligen Warnungen vor "Rip Currents" besonders ernst genommen werden. Es handelt sich hier um ablandige Strömungen, die meist erst spät wahrgenommen werden können. Somit ist ein klein wenig Vorsicht beim Baden und Bootfahren angebracht. Besondere Aufmerksamkeit ist auf den Keys geboten, da der Sturm dort durch seine Ausläufer für erhebliche schauerartigen Regenfälle sorgen wird und auch kleinere Überflutungen sind möglich. Im Laufe des Dienstags wird Ike in entsprechendem Abstand an den Keys vorbei ziehen. 

Die Fortsetzung findet Ihr hier am morgigen Abend. "

Gruß 

Uwe


----------



## Fischmäulchen (10. September 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

Guifri, versprochen DAS MACHEN WIR!
Das Forum ist wirklich ziemlich genau in der Berichterstattung und daher freut mich der Absatz besonders:

In 1-2 Tagen dürfte sich das wieder normalisieren und dann sollte zunächst Ruhe einkehren in Sachen Tropische Störungen, denn neben Ike ist auf dem Atlantik im Moment kein neues System in Sicht. Das verdächtige Gebiet im Atlantik bzw. die Überreste von Josephine haben sich zwischenzeitlich vollständig aufgelöst. 

NHC hat folgendes geschrieben: 
ELSEWHERE...TROPICAL CYCLONE FORMATION IS NOT EXPECTED DURING THE NEXT 48 HOURS. 

Das ist die übliche Formulierung des National Hurricane Center in Miami, wenn keine Tropische Störung in Sicht ist und somit kann der Sunshine State schon bald wieder seinem Namen Ehre machen, wenn Ike mit seinen Ausläufern abgezogen ist.


----------



## Volker2809 (10. September 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

@Petra und Robert: Jetzt gehts bald los. Am Freitag früh um 7 flieg ich los und treff mich mit meinen zwei Freunden in Düsseldorf zum Weiterflug nach Miami. Wir werden die erste Nacht in Miami verbringen und dann am nächsten Morgen die Loop Road durch die Everglades nehmen. In Fort Myers werden wir am Samstag Nachmittag eintreffen und dann erst mal den Kühlschrank bei Walmart oder Publix füllen. 
Wenn ihr Lust habt, dann können wir uns am Samstag Abend zum Essen treffen und nen evtl. gemeinsamen Fishing-Trip besprechen. Wir wohnen ja nicht weit weg von Euch in der Nähe vom großen Pier in Fort Myers Beach. 
Ich schick Euch noch meine Handynummer per PN. 

Was nehmt ihr Angeltechnisch so alles mit?


----------



## Fischmäulchen (10. September 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

Hi Volker,

wir fliegen am Freitag um 12 Uhr von München direkt nach Fort Myers. 
Seid ihr nun doch zu dritt? Du hast mal geschrieben, dass ihr nicht weit erntfernt von uns wohnt in Ft. Myers Beach - Tipp - gleich wo unser Hotel ist, ist schräg gegenüber ein Publix. Was alles im Angelgepäck ist, kann dir Robert besser antworten IST SEIN RESSORT.


----------



## Nick_A (10. September 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

Hi Volker, #h

angeltechnisch wird diesmal mehr Wert auf "fettes Gerät" gelegt 

Ruten/Rollenkombis:
Sportex Magnus 30lbs --> Avet SX
Sportex Magnus 30lbs --> Avet MXL
Shimano STC Boat 50lbs --> Avet Hoo-X (HX2)
Drachkovitch Titane 2,5m (-60gr) --> Vermutlich Daiwa Fuego oder TwinPower 3000
Drachkovitch 2,7m Expert (-75gr) --> Quantum Cabo
u.U. Penn Millenium Moby Jig (-300gr) --> Penn Slammer 560
....und vielleicht noch ´ne Kombi mehr... noch nicht sicher...

Naja...das sollte es etwa sein ... gar nicht sooo viel 

Insbesondere auf die HX-Kombo werd ich auch noch mind. 50m 80lbs-Mono vorschalten (bei 65lbs-geflochtener PowerPro) ... Schnurbrüche gibt´s dann auf dieser Rute nur noch in gaaaanz extremen Situationen :q

Haste heute abend Zeit...dann können wir heute abend ja mal telefonieren !

Grüße #h
Robert


----------



## Volker2809 (10. September 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

Danke, Ihr Zwei! 

@Robert: Bei mir herrscht vor dem Urlaub noch das Chaos. Lass uns am Samstag bei nem kühlen Bierchen in Ruhe quatschen. Falls uns noch Equipment fehlt, dann können wir ja jederzeit zum Bass Pro oder zum Boaters World und nachtackeln! 
Die schweren Ruten-/Rollenklassen haben wir nicht dabei. Bei mir endet es bei 20 lbs. Will mir aber eh ne Avet LX drüben kaufen und notfalls kauf ich mir noch ne schwerere Rute dazu.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (11. September 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

:c ..... das man sich Urlaub immer sooooo schwer verdienen muss! #d

Der Mega-End-Streß im Job macht mich ganz kirre. Die Koffer sind nun gepackt und morgen geht´s zum Vorabend-Check in, die restlichen Stunden werden wir uns dann noch um die Ohren kloppen und Freitag GEHT`S AB NACH FLORIDA!!! #h


----------



## Volker2809 (11. September 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

Bei mir gehts auch noch drunter und drüber. |uhoh:
Die machen einen noch richtig Urlaubsreif! #d


----------



## Fischmäulchen (13. September 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

*FLORIDA IS CALLING !!!!!* #h

Hi Boardies, wir sind super angekommen. Keine Vorkommnisse mit dem Gepäck oder der Bazooka - einfach alles reibungslos abgelaufen ob in München oder in Ft. Myers am Flughafen.

Im Moment hat es eine Luftfeuchtigkeit das es dir ziemlich schummrig wird. Jetzt trinken wir erst einmal ein kühles Buddy, legen uns in die Koje und schlafen (deutsche Zeit 2:38 Uhr).

American News - Hurrican Ike drückt derzeit das Wasser mit 15-20 ft auf´s texanische Land IRRE! 

Good night, see you!


----------



## Scarver74 (17. September 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

Hallo Ihr beiden,

schön dass Ihr gut angekommen seid. Ich hoffe, die Finanzkrise wirkt sich nicht negativ auf das Beisverhalten
der Fische aus. Hier in Stuttgart ist es super kalt und unangenehm. Euch schöne erste Angeltage und wir warten auf die ersten Fangbilder!

Gruß

Andi


----------



## sauhunter (18. September 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

Hallo Robert, 

so langsam machen wir uns hier so richtig Sorgen. Die letzte Info vom 13.9.  und dann nichts mehr. Wir hoffen,  es geht  euch gut und ihr konntet schon die ersten fetten Fische ins Boot ziehen. 
Also lasst doch mal wieder etwas von euch hören.Am Besten natürlich mit einem kleinen Foto vom grossen Hai. 

Schönen Urlaub und erholt euch gut. 

|wavey:

Grüße 
Sauhunter


----------



## Fischmäulchen (18. September 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

Hallo,

wir leben noch! Hier auf Fort Myers Beach war eigentlich nur Relaxen angesagt, da wir ja ab morgen für 2,5 Wochen auf die Keys düsen.

Das Wetter ist gewöhnungsbedürftig, denn Temperaturen um die 36 Grad mit 90 % (und mehr) Luftfeuchtigkeit sind enorm. Das Meer hat schlappe 30 Grad. Ab 18 Uhr beginnen sich die Gewitterwolken zu formieren, Blitze rauschen im Sekundentakt und dann Wasser marsch! Zum Teil sind die Fahrbahnen nicht mehr zu erkennen - nur gut wir fahren einen Toyota RAV4.

Unser erstes kleines Anglerboardtreffen hatten wir hier am Pier von Fort Myers Beach schon. Die Jungs vereinbarten gleich eine Touri-Charter-Fishing-Tour mit Cap. Tony. Sie brachten nach 7 Stunden Snapper und Grunts für unseren Grill mit. Na ja unser Grilltreffen fiel buchstäblich ins Wasser und endete mit einem gehörigen Rauchalarm. Folienkartoffeln, Maiskolben, Salat und viele Buddies sind ready und was kommt never ending REGEN|bigeyes.

OK alles in die Bude verlegen - ich bruzzle den Fisch und 3 Stücke Fleisch am Herd. MINIMALE RAUCHENTWICKLUNG - als dann die Sonderwünsche bitte mein Steak "near by bloody" aufkamen, zog ich meine Chefkochmütze aus und gab sie weiter. SCHWERER FEHLER!!!
Als unser Rauchmelder anfing zu dröhnen, Personen nur noch schemenhaft erkennbar waren, war auch das letzte Stück Fleisch gut durch.
ABER LUSTIG WAR`S!!!!

Gestern waren wir auf Sanibel um am Pier ein bisschen zu Angeln, doch weder haben wir irgendwo eine Fishing Licence kaufen können noch das Wetter spielte mit. Sollte wohl nicht so sein.

Heute fahren wir nach Sarasota - ein bisschen dumm gucken und anschließend packen wir unsere Sachen für den Trip nach Marathon. Robert sagte, hier ist es schön aber er freut sich schon auf die Keys.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (18. September 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

Bilder ....


----------



## Fischmäulchen (18. September 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

Bilder...


----------



## Ossipeter (18. September 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

Hallo Petra und Robert, sowie Volker und Freunde!
Wünsch euch einen schönen fangträchtigen und stressfreien Urlaub! 
@ Volkeru hast aber Mut, mit 20 lbs Ausrüstung zu starten.


----------



## guifri (18. September 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

mensch, fragt mich doch...ich hätte euch sagen können, wo´s die license gibt. aber habt ihr nicht noch eine aus´m frühjahr??? die jahres-saltwater-license gilt in gesamt florida für´s meer...also auch für die pier auf sanibel

na ja, hoffentlich habt ihr auf den keys weniger gewitter..ist halt hurricane-zeit und die ausläufer bringen doch ein bisschen regen und hohe luftfeuchtigkeit mit sich...


----------



## Fischmäulchen (19. September 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

Heute waren wir in Sarasota, besonders angetan hat es uns dort "Casey Key". Du hast vor der Haustüre über die Strasse deinen Privatstrand (teils mit Chilling Lounge) und auf der Rückseite des Hauses dein Boats dock.

Am Strand bzw. Fishing Pier von Venice haben wir dann endlich das "kühle" Nass auf der Haut. Irgendwie kommen wieder dunkle Wolken, Blitze und gewalltige Donner und wir brechen auf.

Holy Moly welch´ Unwetter - ich kam mir vor wie im Auge eines Hurricans (ich hatte so ne Scheissangst, dass mir das Fotografieren verging!)


----------



## Fischmäulchen (19. September 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*



guifri schrieb:


> mensch, fragt mich doch...ich hätte euch sagen können, wo´s die license gibt. aber habt ihr nicht noch eine aus´m frühjahr??? die jahres-saltwater-license gilt in gesamt florida für´s meer...also auch für die pier auf sanibel



Hi Guido,

im März wussten wir nicht, dass wir dieses Jahr nochmal kommen und nächstes Jahr hatten wir ja erst für Mai geplant, somit haben wir keine Jahres Licence gekauft.

Du wir haben es an 2 oder 3 Stellen versucht (Ft.Myers + Sanibel), entweder wurden wir mit unserer Customer No. auf die telefonische Ausstellung verwiesen oder im anderen Shop hatte man keine Verbindung zum Host. Ist ja Wu...., morgen holen wir sie uns beim Capt. Hooks


----------



## Volker2809 (21. September 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

Mal eben Zwischenbericht vom anderen Team, dass in Florida am Start ist :

Wir waren am Donnerstag und Freitag am Pier von Sanibel Island. Am Donnerstag wurden Redfish und Black Drum ohne Ende in kapitalen Größen gefangen. Leider nur von den anderen Anglern. Wir hatten 5 Bisse, wovon wir nur einen Redfish landen konnten. Die anderen Bisse konnten wir nicht landen, da die Fische direkt unter den Steg zogen. Am nächsten Tag nochmal mit stärkerem Gerät waren die riesigen Reds weg. Aber wir konnten aus insgesamt 10 Bissen immerhin 3 Fische landen. Einen großen Sting von Frank und 2 Reds von mir. Ein Fisch rannte mit dem gehakten Pin volles Rohr in Richtung offenes Meer, was eigentlich gute Chancen auf Landung bedeuten sollte. Aber der Fisch war überhaupt nicht zu halten und trotz geschlossener Bremse zog er mir fast die kompletten 300 Yards von der Slammer. Am Schluß musste die Spule noch mit der Hand gebremst werden, was zum Abriss führte. Mist! Keine Ahnung was das war, aber es war was sehr Großes. Sind jetzt in Kissimmee und wollen ein Guiding am Lake Toho auf Schwarzbarsch buchen. Mal sehen, ob wir noch Plätze bekommen! Wir sehen uns auf den Keys!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (21. September 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

Hallo Volker and friends,

freuen uns schon wenn ihr nach Marathon kommt. Hier ist es genauso heiss wie auf Ft. Myers, was die Fische wohl pennen läßt. Robert hatte gestern einen Fight mit nem Trapon - the winner is ????


----------



## guifri (21. September 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

tolle reds, volker...ich bin immer wieder erstaunt, wie der wechsel von gar kein fisch zu solch hammer fischen an ein und der selben stelle geht...

@petra

the winner is not robert???#c


----------



## Volker2809 (22. September 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

@guido: Du hast so Recht - Erfolg und Misserfolg liegen an diesem Pier sehr eng beinander. Entweder die Fische sind da und beissen, oder eben nicht. Die Bisse waren aber auch nicht über den ganzen Tag verteilt, sondern innerhalb einer engen Zeitspanne wenn die Reds am jagen waren. 

Heute waren wir am Lake Toho und haben ein 6-Stunden Guiding mit Capt. Jerry gemacht. Wir konnten über ein Dutzend Schwarzbarsche landen, was jedoch nur ein Teil der gesamten Bisse war. Insgesamt ein guter Tag, auch wenn es nicht die großen Fische waren. Normalerweise beissen sie in dieser Jahreszeit nur beim Sonnenaufgang - wurde uns gesagt. Wir konnten den ganzen Tag über Bisse verzeichnen. Wobei der Sonnenaufgang die meisten Bisse brachte. Bilder folgen.


----------



## Volker2809 (23. September 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

Hier die versprochenen Bilder von heute:


----------



## Dr.ChaosAD (23. September 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

Ich hoffe, ihr habt schon gut angefüttert für übermorgen! ;-)

Unseren ausführlichen Bericht findet ihr hier:

http://www.fishing-web.de/Forum/viewtopic.php?t=1288&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0


----------



## sauhunter (25. September 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

Hallo Robert, 

was geht bei euch ? Gib doch mal wieder Laut.

Grüße aus Stuttgart (regnerisch, 13°C) 

sauhunter


----------



## Volker2809 (26. September 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

Dann übernehm ich mal die Berichterstattung für Robert. Unser Boot war heute nur wenige Meilen von Robert entfernt. Wir konnten nur einen Crevally Jack landen und sind ansonsten ziemlich abgeschneidert. Robert (das Schlitzohr |supergri) hat sich an der 7-Miles-Bridge mit seinem Boot platziert und hat heute ordentlich gefangen. Mehr verrat ich jetzt nicht. Das soll mal schön Robert selber machen. 
Morgen werden wir unser Boot auch mal an die Brücke stellen und hoffentlich auch noch ein paar Fische haken - falls Robert uns noch welche übrig lässt! :q


----------



## Ossipeter (26. September 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

Hallo Volker, viel Erfolg noch und mach mit dem Bericht so weiter! Sind heute abend bei Andreas und werden an euch denken!


----------



## Volker2809 (26. September 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

Dann trinkt mal ein Bierchen auf uns! Heute ist hier Regenwetter angesagt und wir warten gerade noch mit der Ausfahrt. Am Sonntag haben wir gemeinsam mit Robert und Petra eine Offshore Charter fix gemacht. Es soll momentan sehr gut im Tiefen gefangen werden. Vielleicht klappt es ja auch endlich mal mit einem richtig großen Fisch. Wir werden berichten!

PS: Die Fotos sind im moment nicht zu sehen, da uns Arcor wegen zu hohem Datenvolumen gekickt hat. Haben die Bilder auf nen anderen Server geschoben und werden die wahrscheinlich heute Abend neu einstellen!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (28. September 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

Hallo Boardies!

Endlich ein Lebenszeichen von uns. Ich liefere die Fotos und Robert den Text. Ihr werdet es nicht glauben, aber wir sitzen hier buchstäblich auf der Strasse (Highway No. 1) um euch zu schreiben, denn nur vorne am Office gibt es Wireless Empfang! Ihr seid schuld wenn uns die gottverdammten Schnaken auffressen.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (28. September 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

.... more|supergri


----------



## Fischmäulchen (28. September 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

.... and


----------



## Fischmäulchen (28. September 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

.... weiter


----------



## Fischmäulchen (28. September 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

.... and the winner is Robert!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (28. September 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

... die Monsterbacke als Letztes!


----------



## Nick_A (28. September 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

Waehrend Petra mit dem Laeppi die Bilder reinstellt, tippel ich mal ein paar Zeilen auf dem MDA dazu 

Die ersen Tage hier auf Marathon waren nicht einfach...die Fischlis hatten vermutlich ihre Tage :q

Der erste Tarpon traute sich zwar an den Koeder...ausser ein paar schoenen Spruengen war allerdings nix drinnen, ... wie von Guido bereits vermutet :q

Vor 3 Tagen wurde es dann besser, die ersten ordentlichen Fischlein konnten gelamdet werden. U.a. (einschl. heute) 5 Nurse-Sharks (Ammenhaie) zwischen ca. 1,6 bis zum groessten etwa 2,4 m. Die Laenge konnte ich wunderbar durch die parallel hingehaltene 2,1m-Sportex relativ genau abschaetzen. Sind aber keine extremen Kaempfer...der Groesste  war mit der Sportex Magnus an leckerer Avet SX (bei maximaler Bremskraft) nach ca 3-4 min ausgedrillt :q

Highlight war allerdings ein Goliath-Grouper (Jewfish) mit ca. 40 Pfund...der hat schon etwas mehr Druck gemacht..konnte der MXL aber auch keine echte Parolie bieten. Wirklich ein schoener Fisch...wenn auch die ausgewachsenen Goliath G's  bis ueber 500 Pfund werden koennen.

Gestern noch ein Biss...die SX faengt in den hoechsten Toenen an zu singen :l...hoert dann wieder auf, bevor ich die Rute in die Hand nehmen und die Bremse schliessen kann. Grund dafuer...der Fisch nimmt direkten Kurs auf mein Boot und schwimmt oberflaechennah in ca. 4-5m-Abstand rechts am Boot vorbei...

...mir bleibt beinahe mein Herz stehen...ein riiiiieeeesiger Tarpon mit geschatzten 1,8m schwimmt vorbei....und nachdem er meine Bremse merkt (und der Circle-Hook wunderbar fast) gibt er VOLLGAS ! 

Ca. 60 Meter 60 Pfund-Mono-Schnur sowie ca 20-30m 30-Pfund Geflochtener werden in Sekunden von der Avet bei geschlossener Bremse runtergerissen, ohne dass die Tarponnase irgendwie langsamer -geschweige denn beeindruckt- wird. 

Da ich das Teil stoppen muss (da ich nicht hinterherfahren kann...bin alleine im Boot und Volker und die zwei anderen Jungs neben mir in ihrem eigenen Boot sind) uebe ich noch starken Brems-Druck auf die Rolle mit der Hand aus...

....und es passiert was passieren muss...JAAAA, Guido.........ich verliere 

Ein maechtig lautes '#%&?+!ß#*' verlaesst meine Kehle....:c

Nunja....fuer das Monster haette die HX die richtige Bremskraft gehabt :q

Morgen geht es Offshore mit der 'Main Attraction II'....schaun mr mal, ob wir ein paar schoene Fischlein drillen koennen.

Viele Gruesse aus dem warmen Florida, 
Robert


----------



## guifri (28. September 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

robert, robert...für den tarpon brauchst du keine dicke rolle sondern echt ne zweite kraft an bord, die das boot steuern kann...sonst wird dat nix...


noch viel, viel petri heil!!!!

übrigens, habt ihr schon die hochrechnungen aus bayern gesehen...muhahhaaaaa???

das sieht nicht guat aus für dick und doof...


----------



## Fischmäulchen (29. September 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

Hi,

die ersten Bilder zum Offshore-Trip mit der 'Main Attraction II'.

*It was unbelievable!!! *|wavey:|wavey:

Auf dem 3. Bild schön zu erkennen "Ich war wie Flasche leer!!!"


----------



## Fischmäulchen (29. September 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

Dies war nur die Hälfte unseres Fangs, der aufgehängt wurde! Ein erfolgreiches Team ...


----------



## Fischmäulchen (29. September 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

Stolz, wie Oskar!!!


----------



## porscher (29. September 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

sag mal was habt ihr mit so viel fisch gemacht?


----------



## norge_klaus (29. September 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

Habt ihr von den Mahi-Mahi auch Filet abbekommen, um es in die Pfanne zu hauen. Ist für mich das beste Filet, das ich kenne. 

Gruß

Norge_klaus


----------



## norge_klaus (29. September 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

Ups, erstmal Glückwunsch zum tollen Fang ! Habt ihr auf künstliche Köder gefangen oder auf die kleinen toten Silberlinge (Ballyhoo?).

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## guifri (29. September 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

lecker...ich liebe mahi mahi...am liebsten blackened...soviel würde ich hier noch mal gerne an dorsch fangen...petri!!!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (30. September 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

HI,

die Mahi-Mahi hätten wir alle behalten können. jedoch haben wir nur soviele mitgenommen, die 2x auf den Grill passen (selbst dies war zuviel - haben noch ca. 4 kg verschenkt). Die erste Lage wurde bereits erfolgreich verspeist mit den 3 Jungs (Matthias, Franky und Volker). Die restlichen Dolphins haben wir dem Captain "Jim Baumeister" und dem Made "DJ" geschenkt.

By the way - der Rest waren ca. 45 Dolphins zwischen 10 - 25 Pfund. (amerikanische Pfund )

Gefangen wurde beim Schleppen sowohl mit Ballyhoo und kleinen Octopus-Imitat. Nachdem wir aber 2 Stellen gefunden hatten (fette Weedstelle und eine im Meer schwimmende Türe ) haben wir an diesen Stellen das Spinnfischen angefangen mit Ballyhoostücken bzw. ganzen Ballyhoos. 

Wir waren während ca. 2 Stunden eigentlich durchgehend immer alle 5 Angler Nonstop im Drillen (haben geschwitzt wie die Irren). Der Made kam mit dem Gaffen und Fische versorgen fast nicht mehr hinterher und war am Schluß komplett fertig (er schlug eine angebotene Zigarette sogar aus, weil er sich erst einmal regenerieren mußte - dachte echt der gibt den Löffel ab!!! :q)

Wenn wir an den Stellen weiterhin geblieben wären und einen 2. Mate gehabt hätten zum Gaffen, dann hätten wir auch locker über 100 Mahi-Mahi rausgefischt. Der Captain überlegte schon, die 2. Fischbox herzunehmen und lieber das Bait und Chum rauszuwerfen. Da wir und auch der Captain, die Bestände nicht plattmachen wollten, sind wir raus zum Marathon-Hump gefahren und hatten unser Glück auf Black-Thuna versucht.

Da hatten wir leider keine Chance auf einen Drill ......

Es war ein tolles Erlebnis, wenn auch nicht gerade billig .... aber sowas erlebt man nicht alle Tage. Zudem muss man auch sagen, dass die Main-Attraction eins der Top-Boote und auch Teams auf den Keys sind! Die Main-Attraction I hält den derzeitig gültigen Florida-Rekord mit 36 releaseten Sails an einem Tag. :m

Liebe Grüße an good old and cold Germany!

Petra & Robert


----------



## Fischmäulchen (30. September 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

... vom heutigen Fang ein kleiner Vorgeschmack in Bildern (der Text kommt noch, nur Rob ist leider auf der Matratze hängengeblieben #q)


----------



## guifri (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

hmmm...nu steh mal auf, robet



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> ... vom heutigen Fang ein kleiner Vorgeschmack in Bildern (der Text kommt noch, nur Rob ist leider auf der Matratze hängengeblieben #q)


----------



## leopard_afrika (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

Moin nach Amerika. Petri zu den schönen Fängen. So was würde mich ja auch mal reizen. Was mich nur verwundert: Robert, warum schmierst du dich vor dem Fotografieren eigentlich immer mit Schokolade ein? :vik::vik::vik:   :c:c:c:c:c


----------



## Nick_A (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*



guifri schrieb:


> hmmm...nu steh mal auf, robet



:q:q

Bin doch schon wach....war nur noch die ganzen letzten Tage am Angeln (und teils auch Drillen  )...da ist für das Schreiben der Berichte nicht viel Zeit übrig geblieben.

Wir sind gestern wieder in München gelandet...war wirklich ein klasse Urlaub.

Ich werde hier in den nächsten zwei/drei Tagen noch Angel- und Fangtage nachberichten und auch einige Bilder mit schönen Fängen reinstellen.

Zu den letzten oben stehenden Fotos:

Da bin ich gaaaanz besonders stolz ! Sind meine ersten selbst gefundenen, georteten und geschleppten Dolphins / Mahi-Mahi ! Fang war ca. 12 Meilen vor der Küste von Marathon. Nach dem Finden der ersten Weedline und Auslegen der Schleppköder hatte ich bereits nach ca. 5min einen (kleinen) Mahi-Mahi im Drill 

Der nächste -etwas bessere- Mahi-Mahi mit ca. 9-10 Pfund ging dann 20min später an den Haken.

Mehr allerdings dann heute abend und in den nächsten zwei/drei Tagen.



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Moin nach Amerika. Petri zu den schönen Fängen. So was würde mich ja auch mal reizen. Was mich nur verwundert: Robert, warum schmierst du dich vor dem Fotografieren eigentlich immer mit Schokolade ein? :vik::vik::vik:   :c:c:c:c:c



:q ***LACH***

Ganz einbfach....weil ich auf dem Boot eigentlich immer nur was zum Trinken dabei hatte (immer so ca. 2-3 Liter Flüssigkeit...die hat man bei der Hitze aber auch gebracht). Da war es ganz geschickt, daß ich die schmelzende Schoki dann immer direkt -während dem Drill- als "Stärkung" essen konnte 

Neee, ohne Blödsinn jetzt....das Wetter war einfach fantastisch :m

Grüße und bis heute abend #h
Robert


----------



## norge_klaus (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

Bitte ganz schnell mehr Bilder ! Wir planen auch schon den nächsten in Urlaub in US ! Ich will nach Florida und auf die Keys. Meine Frau favorisiert die Westküste. Da könnte man ja auch einen Abstecher nach P.V. planen und mal in Richtung " El Banco" düsen ! Dann gibt es Tunas und eventuell Marlin satt.

Gruß

 Norge-Klaus


----------



## Jirko (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

...eure liveberichte sind immer wieder auf´s neue ne echte bereicherung ihr beiden - einfach klasse und besten dank dafür #6 #h


----------



## Fischmäulchen (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

... sorry für die Pause die gerade entsteht, aber ich habe mit dem Jetlag und dem Arbeitseinstieg zu kämpfen. Liebe Grüße!|wavey:


----------



## Ossipeter (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

Willkommen zurück!
Schön dass ihr uns auf dem laufenden gehalten habt! Echt Klasse! Ruht euch ein wenig aus und dann Schlußspurt!


----------



## Toddi (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

Na, aktueller geht´s ja kaum. Da werde ich ja schon ganz zappelig, wenn ich daran denke, dass ich nächste WOche auch auf den Keys rumtoben darf. Aber ob ich soviel um Fischen kommen werde, wie Ihr???#c

Gruß, Toddi


----------



## Gunnar (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

Danke für  den schönen Live-Bericht. Plane gerade den nächsten Trip für April 2009. Geht diemal wohl Rtg. Fort Myers Beach.

Gruß

Gunnar


----------



## Fischmäulchen (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

.... unsere Planung sieht diesmal den Mai 2009 vor, da es windtechnisch etwas besser sein soll als im März/April. 

Irgendwie fehlt immer noch Robs Text und die Bilder zum Abschluss SORRY!


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

Nabend
geile Bilder und bis jetzt eine geniale Berichterstattung #r top #6

Super, das es dieses Jahr, für euch, so gut lief 

Danke 
Chris


----------



## Fischmäulchen (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

Vielen Dank Chris!


----------



## guifri (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

hi petra,

der abschluss fehlt doch jedes mal;.-)

ich warte auch schon seit jahren auf die einkaufstipps die dem ersten floridabericht folgen sollten? :q:q:q

finde ich ja toll...wir sind gerade in den planungen für april und ihr wollt diesmal im mai los....das ist wohl auch so ne never ending story mit den boardies, die sich drüben mal treffen wollen und nie zusammen kommen....


----------



## Fischmäulchen (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

APRIL???? wann wollt ihr denn genau rüber und wohin genau? Würde dich gerne mal persönlich kennenlernen und gemeinsam eine Angel schwingen GRINS!!!

Im Moment ist alles noch offen, da ich nicht weis wann Robert nach Norwegen will und laut seiner Aussage wollte er gerne weniger Wind haben in Florida.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

.... Gunnar wäre ja auch im April drüben - BOARDIETREFFEN wäre dann garantiert!


----------



## guifri (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

also wir planen im moment so 04.04. bis 18.04., ist aber noch nicht ganz sicher


----------



## Nick_A (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*



guifri schrieb:


> hi petra,
> 
> der abschluss fehlt doch jedes mal;.-)
> 
> ich warte auch schon seit jahren auf die einkaufstipps die dem ersten floridabericht folgen sollten? :q:q:q



***LACH*** :q

Da sieht man, daß Du wirklich gut und genau mitgelesen hast ! 

Jaja....ich verspreche, daß ich ich solch einen Thread in den nächsten Tagen öffnen werde ! |rotwerden#g


Ausserdem auch noch das nächste Versprechen.....heute abend kommen die ersten (fehlenden) Bilderchen hier rein, inkl. Nachberichterstattung einiger Tage ! Da waren auch einige echte Highlights-Tage dabei :l

Also dann bis heute abend #h
Robert


@ Maus :l
Ich hab versprochen, daß wir den nächsten USA-Urlaub vom Termin her nicht abhängig vom Norwegen-Trip machen....wenn Du also lieber im April gehen willst...Bittschön

Fangtechnisch denke ich allerdings, daß die Monate Mitte Mai bis Mitte Juni besser sein sollten. Sowohl auf Tarpon die aufgrund des wärmeren Wassers wieder in Küstennähe zu finden sind als auch z.B. auf Dolphin/Mahi-Mahi !


@ Guido
Wollt Ihr wieder in die Gegend von Sarrasota, oder doch eher etwas südlicher ?


----------



## guifri (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

@ Guido
Wollt Ihr wieder in die Gegend von Sarrasota, oder doch eher etwas südlicher ? 

Na, nachdem ihr jetzt zum 150. mal auf den keys wart, könnte es sein, dass wir uns auch mal in diese richtung bewegen werden.

am sonntag sprechen wir noch mit freunden, ob sie mitkommen. wenn ja, dann geht es in die konkrete planung..wenn nein, auch


----------



## Fischmäulchen (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

Hey, jetzt sind wir gerade erst wieder zurück und planen schon was wir in 5,5 Monaten machen! ***LACH***


----------



## Nick_A (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

Wie heißt es so schön in einem Reim...

_Versprochen ist versprochen
und wird auch nicht gebrochen._

Dementsprechend fang ich halt zur späten Stunde damit an. Also wo war ich stehengeblieben...genau, beim Fang meiner selbst gefundenen Mahi-Mahi´s ! :l

Nachdem ich die zwei Goldmakrelen gefangen hatte, wollte ich es noch schleppenderweise auf größere Barracudas rund um´s Riff probieren. Zielgebiet liegt etwa 5 Meilen vor der Küste, geschleppt hab ich sowohl über 40-100-Fuss-Wasser, als auch an den Kanten am Riff mit ca. 15-25ft-Tiefe.

Leider wollten die Barracudas nicht wirklich zupacken  

Allerdings konnte ich zwei Spanish Makrele, zwei Little Tunnies, einen kleineren Grouper (BEIM OBERFLÄCHENSCHLEPPEN #q!!!|kopfkrat ... hab leider aber kein Foto von dem Nasenbären gemacht) und einen mir unbekannten Fisch erbeuten. 

Zum Abschluß dann doch noch ein kleinerer Barracuda...insgesamt also ein recht vielseitiger Tag.


----------



## Nick_A (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

Aufgrund des guten Wetters am nächsten Tag versuchte ich mein Glück nochmals auf Dolphin, allerdings war weit draussen kein Weed zu finden...das sammelte sich alles in riesigen Mengen ziemlich küstennah (3Meilen) über nur 20-25ft-Wasser. 

Naja, wenigstens konnte ich noch zwei kleine Barracudas erwischen die sich rund um´s Weed rumgetrieben hatten. 

Beim Angeln am Riff ging an diesem (beinahe windfreien und zu schönen?) Tag allerdings auch nicht mehr viel...ausser ein paar Nasenbären (Yellowtails) und einen Grouper ging nicht sehr viel. Naja...es ist halt nicht jeder schöne Angeltag ein Fangtag ! :q


----------



## Nick_A (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

Sodala...zwei (sehr gute und seeeeehr erfolgreiche ) Fangtage kommen noch....das dann aber erst heute abend ! 

Grüße und jetzt wünsch ich Euch erstmal "*A guats Nächtle*" #h
Robert


----------



## Fischmäulchen (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

Hello my lovely husband,

the pictures are very good and the text reflects your enthusiasm of fishing.


----------



## Tortugaf (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

Florida könnte mir auch gefallen,vor allem, das Angeln von den Seebrücken aus.Es ist preiswert u.man lernt auch noch andere Angler kennen,aber natürlich ist das Fischen von Boot aus immer erfolgversprechender u.es hat was von dem Gefühl der grenzenlosen Freiheit.War gestern in Manzute(Mexico,Oaxaca)wieder mit einer Lancha unterwegs u.hatte 6 Tune(Gelbflossen Tun) in 2 Stunden.Es waren keine Grossen aber das Filet mit Knoblauch hat auch so,sehr gut geschmeckt.Die Sails wollten nicht, konnte sie nur schwimmen sehn,aber es ist immer wieder ein schöner Anblick, wenn man ihre Schwanzflosse ziehen zieht G.Tortugaf :vik:


----------



## Volker2809 (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

Ich hab gerade unser Video von der Offshore-Charter auf Dolphin in Youtube eingestellt:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fW--xFvwSvM

(Bitte unbedingt in "Hoher Qualität" ansehen und die Lautsprecher einschalten!!)


----------



## Nick_A (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

Sehr feines Video, Volker !!! Da kommen einem doch gleich wieder die Erinnerungen hoch :m #6 

War schon irre....5 Angler (und ...innen) nonstop 2 h am Drillen ... und zwar immer alle gleichzeitig. Und mittendrinnen unser Mate der beinahe einen Hitzeschlag und Herzkasper bekommen hätte :q

Werde meinen Bericht der letzten beiden Tage dann Anfang nächster Woche hier reinstellen.

Grüße aus Stuttgart #h
Robert


----------



## guifri (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

sagt doch noch mal bitte, bei wem ihr die tour gemacht habt...vom 03.04. bis 17.04. sind wir in key largo..........................da muss ich doch mal so ne nummer versuchen:vik:


----------



## Volker2809 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

Die Tour haben wir mit der "Main Attraction II" gemacht. Die Marina befindet sich auf Key Colony bei Marathon. Hier deren Homepage:

http://www.mainattraction.org/

Von Key Largo also ca. 1 Stunde mit dem Auto.


----------



## Gunnar (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

Schönes Video Volker.Muss echt Spaß gemacht haben.
@ Guido
Bei dem Termin wird das nichts mit Boardietreffen Guido. Wir werden wahrscheinlich erst nach Ostern rüberfliegen.

Gruß

Gunnar


----------



## guifri (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

mal sehen...vielleicht vielleicht vielleicht .....mal sehen, wann  und wo ich meine angelwoche machen werde...vielleicht aber auch in norwegen oder einfach an der ostsee


----------



## Nick_A (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

Mööönsch ... es ist 5:47 Uhr...bin aufgewacht und kann nicht mehr schlafen. Folglich nutz ich die Zeit und schreib den letzten Teil unseres wundervollen Angelurlaubs. 


Nachdem es in den letzten Tagen großteils zum Schleppen "auf´s Offene" ging (und dementsprechend der Spritverbrauch schon enorm war  ) ging´s am vorletzten Angeltag auf die "Inshore"-Seite.

Nachdem einige Angelstops und Spinn-Versuchen von halbwegs interessanten Strukturen (Löchern, etc.) nicht wirklich der Bringer waren, ging es mal wieder unter die 7-Meilen-Brücke.

Geankert an der alten Brücke... in perfekter Wurfweite (ca. 20-25m) Brücken-Schatten, Pinnies auf die Circle-Hooks aufgezogen und raus damit....jetzt hiess es dann erstmal "WARTEN".

Nach ner halben Stunde hatte ich noch keinen Biss (was nicht ungewöhnlich ist  ) und meine Blicke schweiften rund um´s Boot.

"_Was ist denn auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite (hinter der neuen 7-Meilen-Brücke los ?!? _"

In ca. 150m Entfernung stießen Möwen und Pelikane ins Wasser ... immer und immer wieder. Und das nicht wie sonst in eher flacheren Bereichen bis 3-4-Fuss-Tiefe, sondern wie gesagt in den Bereichen hinter der neuen Brücke. Da ist es dann so ca. 12- bis 15-Fuss tief (also bis zu 5m).

Ich schau mir das Schauspiel an, mach mir ´ne Sprite auf, zünde mir ´ne Ziggi an ... und nach ca. 5min sag ich zu mir:

_"Was mach ich hier eigentlich gerade ?!? Da drüben ist irgend ein fetter Futterfisch-Schwarm unter und neben dem vermutlich auch irgendwelche Räuber stehen und ich anker hier mit meinem Boot und glotz blöd rüber !!!"_ |rolleyes|kopfkrat

Also nix wie raus mit den Pin-Fischlies, schwere Ruten in die Halterungen verstauen, Spinnrute fertig machen, Motor starten, Anker einholen und nix wie rüber ! Da muss doch was gehen !!! |supergri

Die Vögelchen rauben fast noch an der selben Stelle und beim Näherkommen kann ich dann auch schon gleich feststellen, daß das Wasser brennt !!! Nicht nur, daß von oben die Vögel Ihren Anteil vom Futter abhaben wollen....NEIN, auch von unten stoßen irgendwelche fischigen Räuber in den Futterfisch-Schwarm.

Folglich will ich mir die Geschichte erstmal gaaaaanz aus der Nähe anschauen...also mitten rein ins Getümmel !

Beim langsamen drüberfahren seh ich nur massenhaft silberne Rücken...ein fetter Mullet-Schwarm (Meeräschen) wird von unten angegriffen. |bigeyes

Also schnell die Spinnrute mit ´nem relativ kleinen silbernen Gummifisch von DOA bestückt und dann den Ködern rauspfeffern...mitten in das Mullet-Getümmel ! 

Da ich die Räuber unter dem Schwarm erwartete dachte ich mir:

_"Sodala...jetzt erstmal das Gummiteil etwas absinken lassen und schauen was passiert "_

Der Köder war noch nichtmal einen Meter abgesunken, da lief die Schnur bereits schnell von der Rolle runter ! 

_" IRRE ... AAAAANHIIIIIIEEEEEEEEB !!! ":z_

Der Anhieb saß und das (noch unbekannte) Fischlein zog ordentlich Schnur von der mit nicht ganz 3kg-Bremskraft eingestellten Slammer runter. Die Drachkovic-Rute (75gr. Wurfgewicht) machte ´nen schönen Halbkreis !!!

_"Jaaaaa ... so stell ich mir das vor !!! Erster Wurf und sofort den ersten Fisch im Drill !!!" ***FREU***_

Nach kurzem aber kräftigem Drill (wie schon öfters betont...bei mir gibt´s keine "Sicherheits-Langsam-Drills" ) kommt der Fisch in Sichtweite neben und unters Boot, macht noch zwei/drei letzte kurze Fluchte bis ich ihn dann schön per Schwanz-Landungsgriff ins Boot heben kann.

"Nicht schlecht....netter Jack mit ca. 7 Pfund....schöner Anfang." 


Also schnell ein Foto gemacht, Fischli abhaken und wieder ins Wasser ... und gleich den nächsten Wurf wieder mitten ins Getümmel rausgepfeffert.


----------



## Nick_A (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

Der Köder ist gerade mal eine Sekunde im Wasser, da wird er bereits vom nächsten Räuber attackiert...

"Mist...Anhieb ging daneben !"

Aber bevor ich mich ärgern kann, erfolgt bereits die nächste Attacke....

Anhieb sitzt...nächster Fisch im Drill

Wieder das gleiche Spielchen, Fisch geht ordentlich in die Bremse und die Drachko biegt sich.

"FEIN....so stell ich mir angeln vor ! Zwei Würfe, zwei Treffer !!!" :m

Bereits während dem Drill ist klar, daß wieder ein Jack Crevalle derselben Größenklasse am Haken hängt.

Also nochmal Foto vom Boot aus machen, Haken lösen und Fischli wieder rein ins Wasser.


----------



## Nick_A (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

Die Vögel und der Fische waren nach den ersten beiden Drill´s nicht mehr in Wurfweite...

"Sodala...wo ist denn ´nun der Schwarm ? Aaaaah ja, 150m weiter. Also nix wie Motor starten, Hebel auf den Tisch und hindüsen !"


Das Boot war durch die Restgeschindigkeit noch am "ausrollen" , da fliegt der DOA-Fisch bereits wieder in das bunte Treiben...


"Jipppiiiiiieeeeeh !!! Und schon wieder einer d´ran !!! Diesmal wohl ´ne Nummer größer !" :vik:

Nach feinem Drill wiedermal die selbe Prozedur...Foto, abhaken, schwimmen lassen.

Dieser  Jack (oder war´s der Vierte/Fünfte oder Sechste ) hatte so etwa 10- bis 11-Pfund auf den Gräten.


----------



## Nick_A (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

Beim Einholen sah ich dann auch noch, wie dem jeweils gedrillten Fisch auch noch weitere Jacks folgten und ihm "die Beute" (in diesem Fall mit Haken" :q) abspenstig machen wollten.

"Sauber...das muss ich doch glatt versuchen auf Bild zu bannen".

Also nix wie raus mit dem Köder, Fisch (diesmal langsam) reindrillen ! 

Den jeweils gedrillten Jacks folgten dann auch immer zwischen 2 und 10 (OHNE ÜBERTREIBUNG !!!) weitere Jacks ! |bigeyes 

Hierzu griffen die Jacks dann ihren Artgenossen wie wild an.....immer mit dem Versuch, den GuFi selbst fressen zu können. |uhoh:

Ein paar (halbwegs gelungene) Fotos von diesen Angriffen konnte ich dann doch noch auf Foto bannen...


----------



## Nick_A (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

Und so ging es dann immer wieder lustig und munter weiter.......

Nach dem Drillen immer schauen wo die Vögel sind und das Wasser brennt...Motor starten, Hebel auf den Tisch, direkt auf den Schwarm zuhalten, Motor aus, Mitten in den Schwarm (mit Restschwung) reintreiben lassen, kleine Wurfübung  und dann den nächsten Jackie drillen. :q:q

Beim Reindriften in den Schwarm sah ich dann auch, daß hier nicht irgendwie vereinzelt ein paar Jacks rumschwammen, sondern daß sich *HUNDERTE (!!!!!!!!!!) Jacks* rumtrieben und all den Futterfisch der um sie herumschwamm plattmachten !!!

"IIIIIRRRRRREEEEE !!!!"

Im Folgenden mal ein paar Fotos von dem wilden Rauben....:l


----------



## Nick_A (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

Insgesamt konnte ich in ca. 3 Stunden so etwa 50 bis 60 Jack Crevalle zwischen 7 bis 11 Pfund landen  ...    zwar alles keine Riesen (persönlicher Rekord liegt bei ca. 10-11 kg), allerdings in der Menge und auch vom Drill her mit relativ leichten Tackle ein absoluter Oberhit und sicher unter den TOP-5 meiner persönlich schönsten Angeltage ! :l :l

Wer bisher noch keinen Jack am Haken gehabt haben sollte.....bezogen auf den Maßstab "Kampfkraft je Kilogramm Lebendgewicht" ist ein Jack (und das ist nicht nur meine Meinung) einer der stärksten Fischarten. Ein Jackie mit 3kg Lebendgewicht übertrumpft LOCKER (!!!) einen Hecht mit 10kg !


Upps...ist es schon wieder so spät ?!? Dann muss ich an dieser Stelle jetzt wohl doch Schluß machen, mich duschen, anziehen und "bürofertig" machen. 

So denn...bis demnächst an dieser Stelle...dann mit dem Bericht des letzten Angeltages in den wundervollen Gewässern rund um Marathon ! 

Viele Grüße #h
Robert


----------



## rauber83 (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Wie heißt es so schön in einem Reim...
> 
> _Versprochen ist versprochen
> und wird auch nicht gebrochen._
> ...




servus,

nur zur info, der letzte fish ist ne cero makerel. der kleiner grouper ist ein rock hind oder grasby, schwer zu sagen


----------



## Tortugaf (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

Habe die gleichen in Mexico gefangen,sind recht sportlich.#6#6 #6.Hier an Pacific nennen sie die Fischer Furel .Hätte mich totfangen können,sind sehr stürmisch auf meine Wobbler u.Oktopuse gegangen.Sie habe Sadinen gejagt, die sich in der Brandung versteckten.G.Tortugaf :vik:


----------



## Volker2809 (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 (die 2.) September-Oktober*

Super geschrieben, Robert!! #6
Kaum sind wir abgeflogen, schon fängst Du wie ein junger Gott!! :q


----------

